

S&P downgrading US like Consumer Reports downgrading Coca-Cola - sheaninesix
http://baselinescenario.com/2011/08/06/so-what-part-two/

======
hollerith
If it is true that S&P is wasting their breath rating the U.S. government,
then it is also true that some random blogger is wasting their breath
commenting on S&P's wasting their breath.

~~~
sheaninesix
Fair. Based on the excitement and carnage from the downgrade, its great that
theres a dialogue going on about the politics behind the situation, including
the S&P's errors and what the rating really means.

